# Is it possible to mount bare driftwood to the rear wall of a glass aquarium ?



## spinxarelli (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a great piece of driftwood, not large or heavy (3/4 lb.) that I bought at a Daytona Reptile Show last August. It has been cut and now has an evenly flat rear surface area about the size of a hamburger patty. I tried epoxy with no success, and I don't think silicone will work either, but I have not made an attempt yet. I have not filled up my tank with water yet, so the glass is completely dry. Can I attach this driftwood to the rear wall of my glass aquarium ? Is it possible ?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

You can try the magnet trick. Get two strong magnets and glue one to the wood or drill a hole in the wood and countersink the magnet. Use one magnet outside the tank and the other for the wood. Same principal as the algae magnets that are sold everywhere. 
Two words of caution though. Hanging anything on the glass is a risk and you must be willing to accept the possible consequences. Also, most wood will expand to some degree after it becomes waterlogged so never squeeze wood into a tight place. When it expands the pressure will start pushing on whatever it is in contact with.


----------



## spinxarelli (Feb 24, 2006)

I had considered that briefly, I thinks that's not bad of an idea Mike. Perhaps I could secure the countersunk magnet with epoxy ? Although I do not know if epoxy adheres to wood to well ?


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I would think that silicone would work great. It sticks to wood and glass. Of course with the magnet trick you could remove it for cleaning. 
Brian


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Tropica has something similar. Basically attach a suction cup or two to the wood and attach it anywhere.


----------

